# Ork Battle wagon



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I was looking around and found this on the bell of lost souls as everyone else does :biggrin: its the new battlewagon thats going with the new 2nd wave of orks i dunno whether i like it or not as it doesn't look very open toppped if you ask me , although i imagine you can customize it to...


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

That's it? I'm not very impressed. Looks like I'll still just be converting my own battlewagons.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

That looks proper shit. :laugh:

Seriously? WTF is that? :shok:

Did they let someone on Work Experience 'ave a crack?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

It does look a bit Noddy. I'd be interested to see how customisable it was though.

Nice find there Spot-the-Grot.

(I spotted the Grot, he's in the topmost turret.)

:thinking he'll make one at home for nothing. From a small cyclops:


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

i think its one of worst things theyve done in while i at first thought it would be quite a promising idea until i saw it , I think people are still gonna prefer making their own and buying the forgeworld variant instead of this.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Not exactly what I had pictured in my head.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like assif you ask me.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Might be worth it for the bits, but I certainly wouldn't field one like that, hmm, think its time to go ebay hunting for some old knackered GI Joe vehicles.

Oh and explains where that Truck got the tracks from in White Dwarf.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

It's certainly better than i thought it'd look. I don't think it's bad, personally. A little overly-cartoony, and not something I'd buy myself, but, it's very orky, and there are worse ways to spend the money.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

It looks...interesting. A little small though, and too much like the illustration in the books...I don't like ork vehicles looking like illustrations, because that means they're meant to look the same.

It does look pretty shitty. I don't think I would field one, but I am planning to buy one, just for the bitz. That shoota turret on top, for example, would have been nice for the Chimerork. That claw has potential too.

Fucking awful looking kit, but the bits look usable.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

This doesn't look good at all. I will probably get one for the bits that I can use it for but seriously not very good at all. Even after a hard night of drinking I could clobber something together better than that.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah, if you have the november white dwarf you'll see fil dunn's army with a battlewagon. i am definitely not impressed with this model. i am just going to make one myself out of card based on the forge world battlefortress.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Id probably buy one for my orks and kit bash something...it really doesnt look impressive looks waaaay too...well rushed and smooth yeah yeah its suppost to be heavily armored...but its also supposed to be orky :laugh:


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Imho, I like it. It could been better but if I like it its worth my money.
I'm buying one. when will it come out really?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Man.... if I were to use that, I'd certainly have to ugly it up a bit more....


----------



## Orc Town Grot (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank Goodness for already having six scratch builds in various stages of assembly.

This model will never get fielded in its present crapulous form in my ork horde.

This kit will serve nicely as a source of "authentic bits" to please the pedants who want to see GW models. They are plenty Orky enough, even though this tank SUCKS!

By recent standards it looks poor.

If it costs the same as a landraider, I'ff go for the raider instead.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

well to say it looks crap is a drastic understatement. Is it finished?, does it use the complete box?

its bad with a capital !


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

i really hope this isnt the finished version but seeing as the ork releases arent too far off it just might be


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I just found out that those pic were not suposed to be seen until Oct 19th and the BOLS pics have disappeard.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Opps . They did not want us to see their pile of crap they are pushingout for a battle wagon? I hope that there is some leeway with the kit and you do not have to cookie cutter battle wagons for the folks that decide to use this kit. NOw I will agree with Gala on the fact when I look at this I see a ton of possibilities for bits.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd use it as a base, and then hack the crap out of it.


----------



## thesteelclaw (Jul 20, 2008)

i have seen the battle wagon in Novembers white dwarf and from what i can see it looks ok (not having seen the first post pictures i dont know if it is the same wagon).


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

it dosent look bad, yet it will look seriously out of place on any board i know

is it me or does it seem TOO high for its length if that makes sense?:biggrin:


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Personally I love the model and can't wait to get a couple for initial builds and a few more for conversion work!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I was looking at it in the November WD, and it's, to be honest, a load of turd, You would have thought it would be somthing big, like basied on a LR.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

To fit 20 boys one would think it would be bigger but eh looking like thats what we're gonna get, like others have said, it looks like its good for the bits and a good base to start on, but build your own way up from there


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

for those of you who haven't read all the report in the latest white dwarf , the one shown is a very very basic version and the player admits hes loads of big guns and bits left hes going to use on other projects and i suspect he may have done some converting on his kit anyway, i wouldn't write the kit off yet until its been shown in its full eavy metal glory.
even then it will be another plastic kit that can get the convertors touch.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Well im a bit sad. Ok so it is cool that Orks are getting a big new kit. However a little bit of my cold withered heart dies the day it is released as that will be one less conversion in a Ork army!


----------

